# Frage zum Jugendfischereischein für Kind ab 8 Jahre-Brauchen hilfe



## stefansdl

Mein Sohn (8Jahre) ist begeisterter Angler...nun möchte er seinen Jugenfischereischein 8-14Jahre (Sachsen-Anhalt) machen.
Meine Frage: Wie und wo läuft das genau ab. Kann ein 8jähriger schon die Fragen beantworten? Was genau muß er dort machen?
Darf er nur unter UNMITTELBARER Aufsicht und in Begleitung eines Erwachsenen mit gültigem Fischereischein fischen?Wieviel Ruten(1oder2  mit oder ohne Rolle) darf er nutzen?


----------



## petri28

*AW: Frage zum Jugendfischereischein für Kind ab 8 Jahre-Brauchen hilfe*

Hi und Gutes Neues Jahr,
schau mal hier: http://www.sachsen-anhalt.de/LPSA/index.php?id=13795


----------



## Case

*AW: Frage zum Jugendfischereischein für Kind ab 8 Jahre-Brauchen hilfe*

In BW bekommt er den Jugendfischereischein ohne Prüfung.
Er darf dann nur unter Aufsicht eines Anlers angeln, der einen
regulären Fischereischein hat. Für den braucht man die Sportfischerprüfung.
Die Anzahl der Ruten ist abhängig vom jeweiligen Verein.

Case


----------



## stefansdl

*AW: Frage zum Jugendfischereischein für Kind ab 8 Jahre-Brauchen hilfe*



petri28 schrieb:


> Hi und Gutes Neues Jahr,
> schau mal hier: http://www.sachsen-anhalt.de/LPSA/index.php?id=13795



ja das habe ich auch gerade gefunden...hilft mir aber nur zum teil weiter...aber es ist schonmal gut zu wissen das nur eine theoretisch/praktische Prüfung stattfindet..

würde meine anderen Fragen aber auch gerne beantwortet haben#6


----------



## stefansdl

*AW: Frage zum Jugendfischereischein für Kind ab 8 Jahre-Brauchen hilfe*



Case schrieb:


> In BW bekommt er den Jugendfischereischein ohne Prüfung.
> Er darf dann nur unter Aufsicht eines Anlers angeln, der einen
> regulären Fischereischein hat. Für den braucht man die Sportfischerprüfung.
> Die Anzahl der Ruten ist abhängig vom jeweiligen Verein.
> 
> Case



danke...in jedem bundesland gibt es ja andere gesetze...in sachsen anhalt können kinder im alter von 8-14 jahre einen jugendfischereischein erwerben...allerdings finde ich dazu keine weiteren infos


----------



## Öpken82

*AW: Frage zum Jugendfischereischein für Kind ab 8 Jahre-Brauchen hilfe*

Hi,
vielleicht helfen dir die beiden Links schonmal etwas weiter. Der Jugendfischereischein scheint eine abgespeckte Version des Fischereischeins zu sein. Dieser berechtigt aber nur zum Fang von Friedfischen.
1. http://www.landkreis-wittenberg.de/..._auf_Zul._zur_Jugendfischerpruefung_kompl.pdf
2. http://www.lav-sachsen-anhalt.de/index.html?wasmussichtun.html

Gruß,
Sascha


----------



## Patrick_87

*AW: Frage zum Jugendfischereischein für Kind ab 8 Jahre-Brauchen hilfe*

Und da steht mit Vollendung des 8. Lebensjahres, d.h. Ab dem 9. Geburtstag!


----------



## Toni_1962

*AW: Frage zum Jugendfischereischein für Kind ab 8 Jahre-Brauchen hilfe*



Patrick_87 schrieb:


> Und da steht mit Vollendung des 8. Lebensjahres, d.h. Ab dem 9. Geburtstag!



So ein Unsinn!

Vollendung des 1. Lebensjahres = 1. Geburstag

Vollendung des 18. Lebensjahres  = Volljährigkeit = 18. Geburstag

Vollendung des 8. Lebensjahres ist 8. Geburtstag


----------



## antonio

*AW: Frage zum Jugendfischereischein für Kind ab 8 Jahre-Brauchen hilfe*



Patrick_87 schrieb:


> Und da steht mit Vollendung des 8. Lebensjahres, d.h. Ab dem 9. Geburtstag!



falsch  am 9. geburtstag hat er das 9. vollendet und geht ins 10.

antonio


----------



## volkerm

*AW: Frage zum Jugendfischereischein für Kind ab 8 Jahre-Brauchen hilfe*

Wieder so ein bürokratischer Scheixx, und das gerade für Kinder.

Pfui Teufel!


----------



## Locke4865

*AW: Frage zum Jugendfischereischein für Kind ab 8 Jahre-Brauchen hilfe*

Wenn ich das lese lobe ich mir mein Sachsen
JFS kein Problem einfach Antrag ausfüllen und an die Behörde schicken;bezahlen und fertig
und nach 1 Jahr Mitglied im Verein und man kann als Jugendliche alleine angeln gehen #6
vorher nur in Begleitung


----------



## stefansdl

*AW: Frage zum Jugendfischereischein für Kind ab 8 Jahre-Brauchen hilfe*

schön das meine Fragen hier so toll beantwortet werden...man man man...#q#q#q


----------



## ToxicToolz

*AW: Frage zum Jugendfischereischein für Kind ab 8 Jahre-Brauchen hilfe*



stefansdl schrieb:


> schön das meine Fragen hier so toll beantwortet werden...man man man...#q#q#q




Naja Stefan, Zaubern können wir hier alle nicht. Und davon ausgehen das man hier an jede Info kommt die man braucht kann man auch nicht. Niemand ist allwissend, auch nicht das AB.

Wenn es doch "SO WICHTIG" ist, dann wäre der einfachste Weg (der Dir schon gestern ANTWORTEN gebracht hätte) ein Telefonat gewesen. Z.B. mit Birgit Kaesebier, unter Tel.: 03496 509821 Mobil: 0171 3152797. 


Gruß Toxe


----------



## antonio

*AW: Frage zum Jugendfischereischein für Kind ab 8 Jahre-Brauchen hilfe*

das einfachste und sicherste ist es eben bei der zuständigen behörde nachzufragen.
also entweder die stelle, die die scheine ausstellt(gemeinde) oder eben bei der zuständigen fischereibehörde.
es gibt nun mal zig varianten des jugendfischereischeins auf grund der ländergesetzgebung.

antonio


----------



## Bela B.

*AW: Frage zum Jugendfischereischein für Kind ab 8 Jahre-Brauchen hilfe*

@ stefansdl,


*Der Weg zum Jugendfischereischein in SA *


*Die Anmeldung* erfolgt bei einer unteren Fischereibehörde oder auch in einem Bürgerbüro in der nähe des Wohnortes, aber *spätestens fünf Wochen vor Prüfungstermin,* mit gleichzeitiger Entrichtung der Prüfungsgebühr von
28,00 € für Jugendfischereischein (ab 8.Lebensjahr) 

Für den Jugendfischereischein muß man eine mündliche Prüfung ablegen.

Weitere Infos bekommt man beim bezahlen der Prüfungsgebühr oder bei einem Angelverein in der Nähe.

*Die Prüfungen finden meistens bei uns im Salzlandkreis im März und September statt*.

Gruß Bela B.


----------



## stefansdl

*AW: Frage zum Jugendfischereischein für Kind ab 8 Jahre-Brauchen hilfe*

danke...und darf er dann auch alleine fischen gehen?


----------



## ToxicToolz

*AW: Frage zum Jugendfischereischein für Kind ab 8 Jahre-Brauchen hilfe*

Sorry: Gegenfrage ... Würdest Du als Vater das wollen? Die Gefahren eines Gewässers sind Dir ja sicher bekannt und Dein Sohn erst 8 Jahre alt....


Gruß Toxe


----------



## Bruzzlkracher

*AW: Frage zum Jugendfischereischein für Kind ab 8 Jahre-Brauchen hilfe*

@Toxe: #6


----------



## Ralle 24

*AW: Frage zum Jugendfischereischein für Kind ab 8 Jahre-Brauchen hilfe*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Sorry: Gegenfrage ... Würdest Du als Vater das wollen? Die Gefahren eines Gewässers sind Dir ja sicher bekannt und Dein Sohn erst 8 Jahre alt....
> 
> 
> Gruß Toxe




Nuja, kann man sehen wie man will. Wir sind als Kinder immer alleine im Wald und am Gewässer rumgestreunt. 
Alle Leben noch. Bis auf einen, der ist auf´m Schulweg vom Auto überfahren worden.


----------



## stefansdl

*AW: Frage zum Jugendfischereischein für Kind ab 8 Jahre-Brauchen hilfe*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Sorry: Gegenfrage ... Würdest Du als Vater das wollen? Die Gefahren eines Gewässers sind Dir ja sicher bekannt und Dein Sohn erst 8 Jahre alt....
> 
> 
> Gruß Toxe



darum gehts ja nicht...

aber nur zur info...ich würde einen 8jährigen nie alleine fischen gehen lassen...aber wenn er mit seinem opa fährt der KEINEN angelschein hat ist er in begleitung eines erwachsen..

daher nochmal meine frage nur besser formuliert...darf er  alleine fischen gehen in gegenwart eines erwachsenen OHNE angelschein?


----------



## Hardyfan

*AW: Frage zum Jugendfischereischein für Kind ab 8 Jahre-Brauchen hilfe*

Hallo,



stefansdl schrieb:


> ...darf er alleine fischen gehen in gegenwart eines erwachsenen OHNE angelschein?


 
ja, darf er - allerdings nur auf Friedfische.
Schau mal in § 29 Abs. 2 Fischereigesetz Sachsen-Anhalt.
Danach müssen nur Inhaber eines Sonderfischereischeines von einem volljährigen Fischereischeininhaber begleitet werden.

http://www.landesrecht.sachsen-anha...y=FischG+ST+§+29&psml=bssahprod.psml&max=true

Sicher gehst Du letztendlich, wenn Du Herrn Mencke vom Landesverwaltungsamt anrufst.
Dessen Telefon-Nr. hat Dir bereits petri28/Michael in Post Nr. 2 verlinkt.
Du musst nur bis ganz unten scrollen.


----------



## Patrick_87

*AW: Frage zum Jugendfischereischein für Kind ab 8 Jahre-Brauchen hilfe*



antonio schrieb:


> falsch  am 9. geburtstag hat er das 9. vollendet und geht ins 10.
> 
> antonio




Jajaja stimmt, Denkfehler #6


----------



## Hardyfan

*AW: Frage zum Jugendfischereischein für Kind ab 8 Jahre-Brauchen hilfe*

Nöö, am 9. Geburtstag hat er das 8e Lebensjahr vollendet.

1. Geburtstag - höchstens 24 Stunden alt
2. Geburtstag - 1 Lebensjahr vollendet
3. Geburtstag - 2 Lebensjahre vollendet

usw.

8. Geburtstag - 7 Lebensjahre vollendet
9. Geburtstag - 8 Lebensjahre vollendet

Siehe § 187 Abs. 2 BGB


----------



## Bela B.

*AW: Frage zum Jugendfischereischein für Kind ab 8 Jahre-Brauchen hilfe*

@ stefansdl,

Ja,wie Hardyfan schon gesagt hat,in Sachsen Anhalt darf ein Achtjähriger mit Jugendfischereischein + Fischereierlaubnisschein ( Angelkarte ) alleine mit ZWEI Friedfischruten angeln.


@Hardyfan,

   1. Geburtstag - höchstens 24 Stunden alt ????



Gruß Bela B.


----------



## Jungpionier

*AW: Frage zum Jugendfischereischein für Kind ab 8 Jahre-Brauchen hilfe*



Hardyfan schrieb:


> Nöö, am 9. Geburtstag hat er das 8e Lebensjahr vollendet.
> 
> 1. Geburtstag - höchstens 24 Stunden alt
> 2. Geburtstag - 1 Lebensjahr vollendet
> 3. Geburtstag - 2 Lebensjahre vollendet
> 
> usw.
> 
> 8. Geburtstag - 7 Lebensjahre vollendet
> 9. Geburtstag - 8 Lebensjahre vollendet
> 
> Siehe § 187 Abs. 2 BGB



Erzähl net! |supergri. Am 9. Geburtstag ist er 9 komplette Jahre auf der Welt und kommt ins 10. Lebenjahr. Am Tag der Geburt hat man den 0. Geburtstag.
Tja Hardyfan, da hast du wohl jahrezehntelang deinen falschen Geburtstag gefeiert. Macht nix. Nobody is perfect.|birthday:


----------



## Big Man

*AW: Frage zum Jugendfischereischein für Kind ab 8 Jahre-Brauchen hilfe*



Hardyfan schrieb:


> Nöö, am 9. Geburtstag hat er das 8e Lebensjahr vollendet.
> 
> 1. Geburtstag - höchstens 24 Stunden alt
> 2. Geburtstag - 1 Lebensjahr vollendet
> 3. Geburtstag - 2 Lebensjahre vollendet
> 
> usw.
> 
> 8. Geburtstag - 7 Lebensjahre vollendet
> 9. Geburtstag - 8 Lebensjahre vollendet
> 
> Siehe § 187 Abs. 2 BGB



Hier dein § 187 Abs. 2 BGB*

§ 187 Fristbeginn*



(2)  Ist der Beginn eines Tages der für den Anfang einer Frist maßgebende  Zeitpunkt, so wird dieser Tag bei der Berechnung der Frist mitgerechnet.  Das Gleiche gilt von dem Tag der Geburt bei der Berechnung des  Lebensalters.

Das heißt, dass der Tag deiner Geburt voll mitgezählt wird auch wenn du 23:59 gebohren wurdest mehr nicht. Den ersten Geburtstag hats du 1 Jahr Später.

Zu gut Deutsch wenn das Kind seinen 8 Geburtstag feiert darf es angeln gehen. In Thüringen leider unter Aufsicht eines volljährigen Fischereischeininhabers (18Jahre). 

Wie es in Sachsen-Anhalt ist weis ich leider nicht.


----------



## Hardyfan

*AW: Frage zum Jugendfischereischein für Kind ab 8 Jahre-Brauchen hilfe*

Hallo Jungpionier, hallo Big Man,



Big Man schrieb:


> Das heißt, dass der Tag deiner Geburt voll mitgezählt wird auch wenn du 23:59 gebohren wurdest mehr nicht. Den ersten Geburtstag hats du 1 Jahr Später.
> 
> Zu gut Deutsch wenn das Kind seinen 8 Geburtstag feiert darf es angeln gehen. In Thüringen leider unter Aufsicht eines volljährigen Fischereischeininhabers (18Jahre).
> 
> Wie es in Sachsen-Anhalt ist weis ich leider nicht.


 
Ihr habt Recht - und ich habe mich geirrt, weil ich den eigentlichen Tag der Geburt als "Geburtstag" mitgezählt habe.
Jetzt stehe ich als Idiot da. Macht aber nix, es gibt einige Millionen Idioten auf dieser Welt, da kommt es auf einen mehr oder weniger auch nicht an|supergri.


----------



## Big Man

*AW: Frage zum Jugendfischereischein für Kind ab 8 Jahre-Brauchen hilfe*

Halb so willt Dieter irren ist menschlisch und ein Irtum macht noch keinen Idioten.
Nimms locker Shit Happens.


----------



## sbho

*AW: Frage zum Jugendfischereischein für Kind ab 8 Jahre-Brauchen hilfe*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Nuja, kann man sehen wie man will. Wir sind als Kinder immer alleine im Wald und am Gewässer rumgestreunt.
> Alle Leben noch. Bis auf einen, der ist auf´m Schulweg vom Auto überfahren worden.


 
 wir sind auch alleine  f. gegangen, (in den Bombenlöchern - und schwarz!!!) nur einer ist tot, auch vom Auto überfahren....  ;+


----------

